# Antiques at rock bottom



## debodun (Apr 6, 2016)

I belong to several antiques chat groups. I am always trying to learn about antiques and collectibles since I inherited a houseful and have been trying to sell them. It's been very slow going. People here in the northeast just are being very tight with their money the last few years. There used to be six antique and curio shops around here, but I think all but one has gone belly-up within the last 3 years. When I am discussing this with other people, they all say that they are doing really well selling antiques and have no problem getting near book prices. These folks seem to be mainly located in the mid-west and south west U.S. Here in the northeast U.S., antiques are a dismal market. What does geographical location have to do with it?


----------



## jujube (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't know, but the antique market is dismal here in Florida.  When I tried to get rid of my mom's antiques, I ended up giving some of them away....literally.  I had a beautiful oak very old pump organ that was a special model usually used in churches; nobody, but nobody wanted it.  I gave it away.  I called a guy in Georgia who has what he calls a pump organ orphanage.  He said he had over 130 of them in his barn and couldn't give them away.  What pieces I did sell, I didn't get what I wanted for them.

I think that those who want antiques already have them....people my age are trying to downsize and get rid of massive heavy pieces....and the younger generation doesn't want them.  There's just not the market for them any more.  

I love wandering through antique shops and do so whenever I have a chance.  I just don't see anybody in there actually buying anything; I don't know how they stay in business.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 6, 2016)

Many of the antique shops in my area closed years ago.  Interior designers mainly shop at those that remain, and the trend has changed with modern minimalism being popular as well as Ikea for the budget conscious and independent designers doing their thing. Plus with the the aging population downsizing and the wealthier young urbanites preferring industrial modern, I think antiques might best be put in storage until things possibly change.


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2016)

I have mostly Depression glass and china, some tinware and knickknacks  (see photos of last years effort). I've been sitting on them since my  mom passed. I bring them out a few times in the summer when I feel  motivated to have a tag sale, but I end up having to pack most away at  the end of the sale. Most people that do stop ask for: precious metals,  good quality costume jewelry, vintage sports memorabilia (and I mean  like an autographed Babe Ruth baseball - Barry Bonds doesn't cut it  here), military items and old hunting and fishing equipment. All things I  DON'T have.


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2016)

I have mostly Depression glass and china, odd pieces of furniture and knickknacks  (see photos of last years effort). I've been sitting on them since my  mom passed. I bring them out a few times in the summer when I feel  motivated to have a tag sale, but I end up having to pack most away at  the end of the sale. Most people that do stop ask for: precious metals,  good quality costume jewelry, vintage sports memorabilia (and I mean  like an autographed Babe Ruth baseball - Barry Bonds doesn't cut it  here), military items and old hunting equipment. Everything but what I DON'T have.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 7, 2016)

A few years ago I was buying at garage sales and selling on E bay. I did quite well considering It was mostly a hobby. My mom loved garage sales and it was something we could do together. Now when I look online it looks like nothing is moving at all. I have many Roseville vases that belonged to my Mother. I don't want to sell any of it because it has sentimental value, but even that isn't selling. Roseville was always a big seller.


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My mom loved garage sales and it was something we could do together.



Same here. Now that she's gone, I'm stuck with a lot of things nobody wants.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 7, 2016)

"What does geographical location have to do with it?"

Probably because the east coast is the oldest part of the nation antiques aren't as rare as they are in the west. You guys over there grow up with history all around you. Also, people in the western states like to use antique pieces mixed with modern stuff and call themselves eclectic.


btw, Debo, check out Clars.com. Antiques brokers on the west coast.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 7, 2016)

That little blue train vanity case is cute, I have a green one like it that I bought at a yard sale a few years ago for $5.  They aren't very practical now, heavy, but I store my button collection in mine.  Too bad so little interest, the depression glass plates are lovely.


----------



## Kitties (Apr 11, 2016)

Such a neat, tidy and well presented sale. I'm sorry things don't sell well. I wish you could get out from all this stuff.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 11, 2016)

Last summer my sis in law in Greece,was kind enough to pack and send me my moms things.

I went and bought an antique display just for her things.

In your first picture,I see a small 'suitcase' which looks like one  my mom had,if I'm not mistaken,its a womans make up ,personal overrnight case?


----------



## Pandee (Apr 28, 2016)

Ebay...... I was a dealer at one time, had 3 booths. When Ebay started becoming a big thing I closed my booths and sold tons of stuff on Ebay ( The smaller things) not furniture. I made out far better than selling any other way. When we go to the antiques malls I am so surprised at what furniture is going for. Cheaper than buying a new, yet no comparison in quality.


----------



## jnos (Apr 28, 2016)

Chairs and glass sell very well here (in Montana) at garage sales or craigslist. Ebay is also a great idea. I know I sold a lot of my mom's antiques soon after I got them. Other than sentimental value, the items were nothing I would use and I had no extra room to store them. Good luck.


----------

